# Pitt Beef Tips??



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I’m planning to make pit beef at my house for Preakness Saturday evening. Need some tips:

What cut of beef do you recommend? 
How many pounds per 10 adults?

I plan to reverse seer on my big green egg. I’ll season and roast indirect at about 225 until the internal temp hits 105 or 110. Pull the beef, remove plate setter, raise the temp and char the outside.

I have a 7” meat slicer which I will use to get thin slices across the grain.

Serving on Kaiser with mayo, horseradish, bbq sause, hot sauce and lots of thin sliced white onion. Also serving orange crushes, berger cookies and loose cannon.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

What time should I be there


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

No need to make it that complicated... and you won't need your meat slicer.
You got me lost on those temps too.. 

If you want to do a Brisket that's tough. unless you have time, a rub and a sauce. Takes me at least 18 for a full cut.

Horse racing is the sport of Kings.
I doubt we will se a triple crown this year. 

So why not do a Prime Rib no plate setter needed no need to bring your pit temp up. Except for an initial sear 500° of about 15 to 20 mins ramp it down.
Run at a constant temp of 325 to 350° until the center reaches 140° which will be Med Rare. Using a salt, garlic and pepper in will bark up nicely. Before applying rub let the roast sit at room temp for a couple hours.
Aujus and horseradish is all you need. If it needs anymore than that, you didn't do it right or the person eating it doesn't know what they are eating. i.e. If they use steak sauce or ketchup.
Figure 3/4 to 1 lb. per person. I'd rather have too much than not enough.

There's 2na's 2¢


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

2na, its because he's from MD...home of Pit Beef
OB, bottom eye of round, 3/4-1lb per person (depends on how many sammiches you want each person to have, VS how many you want for yourself for after they leave...  140-145 is your temp for medium rare (best way is pull the meat off at 130 and allow to rest a while before final sear/slicing), and if the burnt crust is your favorite part, try cooking smaller pieces (cut up a whole eye of round into 2-3lb chunks) so you have more surface area for when you get to searing...you can always also sear in a cast iron (quicker, and no need to add a bunch of fuel charcoal that will go to waste after you pull off the meat) also because its quicker theres less of a chance that you'll change final internal temp too much...


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I'm making pit beef sandwiches, not a brisket or a Sunday roast. I'll try to find a sirloin and pull at low temp around 110 to keep it rare, and then char the outside. That process will likely get the internal up to 120 or 125. I'll let it cool and then slice thin on the meat slicer. When people want their sandwich done at a temp higher than rare I'll throw their individual serving back on the grill to warm through to desired temp.

I'll figure about a pound per person. No ketchup, steak sauce etc.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Heard That Ask4Fish

Can't ever tell about those MD folks. 

Pit Beef??? OK with all his question marks it kinda threw me..Thought he was looking for suggestions.. I stand corrected then!

Gotcha.. Them folks in MD call a Prime Rib a Sunday Roast???? Hmm interesting ??? Pit Beef Sounds Like grilled Roast Beef to me.. 
probably tasty too. Especially Rare!

Sammichs, Beer and horse racing .. Good Combo!


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

OldBay said:


> I'm making pit beef sandwiches, not a brisket or a Sunday roast. I'll try to find a sirloin and pull at low temp around 110 to keep it rare, and then char the outside. That process will likely get the internal up to 120 or 125. I'll let it cool and then slice thin on the meat slicer. When people want their sandwich done at a temp higher than rare I'll throw their individual serving back on the grill to warm through to desired temp.
> 
> I'll figure about a pound per person. No ketchup, steak sauce etc.


gotcha, was giving you the traditional serve which is medium rare, and eye of round or sirloin yep, that's the meat of choice. i've always cooked to rare, then seared in a cast iron skillet indoors to save charcoal. my wife loves the burnt crusty bits so she always gets the first and last cuts! Serve em with Tiger sauce and thin pickled onions!


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Of course should add I mean traditional Baltimore tiger sauce:
1/2 cup horseradish
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 tbsp lemon juice
2 Cloves garlic
1 tsp cayenne pepper.
Makes enough for 10lbs eye of round or ~20 sammiches...


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Pit Beef Sounds Like grilled Roast Beef to me..


I'll circulate a petition to require all vendors in Baltimore to rename their stands as "Grilled Roast Beef" stands. Try a pit beef sandwich if you ever get to Baltimore. You'll like it. One of the best spots is Chaps Pit Beef. As an added bonus it's conveniently located in the parking lost of a strip club.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

OldBay said:


> I'll circulate a petition to require all vendors in Baltimore to rename their stands as "Grilled Roast Beef" stands. Try a pit beef sandwich if you ever get to Baltimore. You'll like it. One of the best spots is Chaps Pit Beef. As an added bonus it's conveniently located in the parking lost of a strip club.


When you quote me use the whole statement ... like this part ; "probably tasty too. Especially Rare!"

Ha... I'll keep it mind, but Honestly Old Bay.. I don't see any reason I need to go much further North than the Va/Md line..some fine folks from up that way, don't get me wrong. BWI only if I can keep my firearm, and according to the reciprocal agreement between CCW states. That ain't Happening!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

I always found a med top round roast cooked the best the big ones never cook enough in the middle and leave to outside over cooked and the small ones are not worth the effort for the time it takes. Also the thinner the slices the better it is.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Pit Beef turned out pretty good. I pulled at 110 and rested before seering outside. Could have pulled a little sooner. Orange Crushes turned out great!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Okay, Spill it , Whats the secret recipe for those Orange Crushes. Don't be holing out on me


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Orange Crush:

Fill pint glass with ice and add:

2oz Smirnof Orange Vodka
2oz Triple Sec
Juice of 1 orange freshly squeezed
splash (2oz) of lemon lime soda, preferably sierra mist.

pour drink into shaker and back into pint glass to mix.

Enjoy. Repeat as needed.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Orange Crush:
> 
> Fill pint glass with ice and add:
> 
> ...


I'll give it a go this weekend , Thanks


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Jollymon said:


> I'll give it a go this weekend , Thanks


Here is the juicer I use: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00015NN0S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Works well if you are making a bunch of orange crushes for a party. Seems to be pretty sturdy so far.


----------

